# Abbey in her cheerleader outfit



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg!!! She is too cute!!!





















Where did you get that from?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry, guys! I'll never get this posting picture thing!

Anyways, Thanks Lexi'sMom for sharing your creative mind!







My daughters are thrilled with their little Cheerleader! They want to take Abbey with them trick or treating!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Here


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

haha she is just so cute! I love these little cheerleaders!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Abbey is absolutely adorable!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Oct 13 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Omg!!!  She is too cute!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


From Ebay!







It's actually a Build a Bear costume and it fits great! The idea was Lexi'sMom's! I got another cheerleader outfit in the same colors as my daughter's cheerleading outfit (green and gold) and we can't wait to take her to the next game!!

Thank you, AJ!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh she is such a doll!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abbey+Oct 13 2005, 04:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Ebay!







It's actually a Build a Bear costume and it fits great! The idea was Lexi'sMom's! I got another cheerleader outfit in the same colors as my daughter's cheerleading outfit (green and gold) and we can't wait to take her to the next game!!

Thank you, AJ!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109322
[/B][/QUOTE]
How cool!!! I always thought of getting Rosie one of the build a bear costumes, just wasnt sure that they would fit so well!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! She looks so cute!!!






























I still need to attach the skirt to the shirt. I think I will work on that tonight.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

She's adorable!!! I think I may have to get one for Ruby Jean...


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Such a pretty cheerleader!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!! I love it! Abbey is too cute for words


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

very cute!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is she just the cutest or what!!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

OMG too cute!!! Her hair is grown in so much from your avatar too!! Very nice!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

so cute


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

That is so funny! She's too Cute!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She has the most adorable face. She is precious, i want a girl!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a CUTIE!!! the buttercup has several build-a-bear tshirts (i posted before that she has a baseball jersey, but i realized that she has much more than that LOLOL) and they fit her perfectly. i hadnt thought of trying the cheerleader outfit! i might do some shopping online, too, they've got a huge selection of team-related stuff, too. 
the buttercup draws the line at the giant clown shoes from there, though....

what a cute pic, abbey looks like a natural cheerleader!

ann marie and the "sheep in 'bears' clothing" buttercup


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Aww, Abbey is so cute in her cheerleader outfit. What a great costume.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

those of u whose malts fit perfect in them what are their measurements? just trying to see if they would fit park


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 13 2005, 07:19 PM
> *those of u whose malts fit perfect in them what are their measurements?  just trying to see if they would fit park
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109428*


[/QUOTE]
the buttercup is hesitant to give out her measurements over the internet, because who knows what people will think (she's not THAT kind of girl, you know!)....
but MOMMY has no shame, so mommy is posting them....









she is about 16" around her chest (where the tshirts "end"), and her neck is anywhere between 10-11" depending on her hair and how much she moves when i try to measure her....and right now, she is being less than cooperative LOL her neck may actually be like 6" or 26", she's just being THAT uncooperative! 

ann marie and the "why dont you post my 'artistic' photo? sheesh..." buttercup

Editor's note: Fine then, I will...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is adorable!!! My daughter has a bunch of those Build-a-bear outfits. I'm going to try them on Sassy and Sadie tomorrow.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Adorable! I love it!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That is absolutely too cute. She is a doll. Hmn, I think I will go and check out my granddaughter's build a bear clothing, She has about 6 of them. Good idea Susan, thanks!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I never thought when I bought all those build-a -bear outfits that they would come in so handy. My neighbor has three kids and they all have about 3 build-a-bear critters each. I might just go and raid their stuff for Halloween. I need a boy outfit for Kirby. He will probably still be with me then because I am being so darn picky as his foster mom.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mmo_@Oct 13 2005, 06:01 PM
> *She has the most adorable face. She is precious, i want a girl!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109393*


[/QUOTE]


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Oct 14 2005, 04:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She is absolutely adorable!!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109747
[/B][/QUOTE]



Me Three!!!!!

That is a beautiful pic, she is adorable


----------

